# Knife and wood.



## ronlane (Nov 14, 2020)

Testing my new apple box that I burned as a base for some product and macro work.

1)



 

2)


 

3)


----------



## Space Face (Nov 14, 2020)

That's some lovely looking steel there.  Beautifully lit again.  Sharp in more ways than one.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 14, 2020)

Space Face said:


> That's some lovely looking steel there.  Beautifully lit again.  Sharp in more ways than one.



Thank you. That's my newest blade and I don't carry it with me as much.


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 14, 2020)

#2 image for me


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 14, 2020)

Great shots, and excellent choice for background, fits perfectly!


----------



## weepete (Nov 14, 2020)

Great shots, superb job on the background too. Looks fantastic! The knives are lit really well, shows them off beautifully. 3 for the win and makes me want one of those myself!


----------



## Joel Bolden (Nov 14, 2020)

Beautiful shots; love the how the wood grain shows so clearly...and love the knife seeing as how I have the same model and it's my everyday carry.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 14, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> #2 image for me



Thanks.



smoke665 said:


> Great shots, and excellent choice for background, fits perfectly!



Thank you.



weepete said:


> Great shots, superb job on the background too. Looks fantastic! The knives are lit really well, shows them off beautifully. 3 for the win and makes me want one of those myself!



Thank you. Yes, I agree that #3 turned out great and is my favorite.



Joel Bolden said:


> Beautiful shots; love the how the wood grain shows so clearly...and love the knife seeing as how I have the same model and it's my everyday carry.



Thank you. That is one of the two that I have that are daily carries.


----------



## Space Face (Nov 15, 2020)

weepete said:


> Great shots, superb job on the background too. Looks fantastic! The knives are lit really well, shows them off beautifully. 3 for the win and makes me want one of those myself!



Thanks to our wonderful leaders, you'd get lifted for carrying that (in public).

After seeing these pics I looked at their website.  Some lovely looking stuff there.


----------



## weepete (Nov 15, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Thanks to our wonderful leaders, you'd get lifted for carrying that (in public).
> 
> After seeing these pics I looked at their website.  Some lovely looking stuff there.



Ah, hadn't realised it was assissted opening. That puts paid to that then! They are very very nice looking though.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 15, 2020)

Great job on that box, Ron. Nice pics too!


----------



## Space Face (Nov 15, 2020)

weepete said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to our wonderful leaders, you'd get lifted for carrying that (in public).
> ...




Yeah they are but anything assisted, locking or pointed or bladed over 3 inches, jail time


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 15, 2020)

These are great.
#1&3 are my favourites. #2 is also very good but you get just a bit of glare in the name.

#3 is my top pic. Great lighting and detail and I love the background. Nominated for POTM


----------



## ronlane (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks Zombie. Yeah, that little bit of glare on #2 hurts it for sure.

Thank you for the nomination.


----------



## mjcmt (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice photo. Your burned wood should make a nice backdrop for macro product photos.

(From your title I was expecting a photo of a custom knife, or a wood carving w/ shavings and the tools of the trade.)


----------



## ronlane (Nov 15, 2020)

mjcmt said:


> Nice photo. Your burned wood should make a nice backdrop for macro product photos.
> 
> (From your title I was expecting a photo of a custom knife, or a wood carving w/ shavings and the tools of the trade.)



Thank you. Sorry to disappoint, I would love to be able to make custom knives. I watch the show Forged in Fire all the time and love it.


----------



## mjcmt (Nov 16, 2020)

ronlane said:


> mjcmt said:
> 
> 
> > Nice photo. Your burned wood should make a nice backdrop for macro product photos.
> ...


Not a disappointment, still very nice photographs.


----------



## johngpt (Nov 18, 2020)

Your work on the box is so good that I find I'm distracted from the product.


----------

